#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Iniciando em equipamentos Fiberhome

## jlima2001

Olá pessoal. Estamos migrando nossa rede para fibra, e estamos querendo usar Fiberhome. Poderiam me confirmar se são esses equipamentos que necessitamos pra começar a operar?

- OLT AN5516-01 com 1 uplink HU1A, 2 placas de controle HSWA e 2 entradas de alimentacao.

- Placa Gpon Fiberhome 5516-010-olt Gcob C+ 16 Pon

- Fonte Emerson Gye4815

- Cabo de alimentacao

Isso é o que eu preciso de hardware? Sei que depois posso adicionar mais placas PON, mas pra começar é isso ou falta mais alguma coisa?

E quanto ao software de gerencia? Preciso adquirir também?

Fico no aguardo da ajuda de vocês.

Abraços!

----------


## suportegenetwork

Bom Dia

Também estamos iniciando nossa rede em fibra, e nosso cenário esta praticamente igual ao seu em relação aos equipamentos.
O software de gerencia que você vai precisar é o ANM2000 e você pode baixar e configurar seguindo este passo a passo abaixo:



http://www.wdcnet.com.br/wdcnetworks...re-ANM2000.pdf 

Obs: Você vai precisar de uma maquina com o windows Server 2008 para instalação e configuração do ANM2000.

Att

Joao

----------


## avatar52

Sobre o software para gerenciar a OLT, existe o ANM2000 que faz tudo (inclusive voz), mas existe a versão paga do mesmo (UNM2000) que eu estou passando a utilizar agora.

Se precisar de documentação, a WDC fornece ela completa: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...HN1anhrZDJpQU0

----------


## naldo864

se prepara pra passar raiva ,o anm2000 pelo manual da wdc voce instala de todo jeito e não funciona ,so funciona quando alguem da wdc instala para voce ,fora os bugs de vlans com mikrotik .
na minha experiencia eu não achei fiber home tão bom eu não gastaria a fortuna que e so pra trabalhar com fibra .
tem coisa mas barata e que funciona do mesmo jeito.

----------


## ShadowRed

> se prepara pra passar raiva ,o anm2000 pelo manual da wdc voce instala de todo jeito e não funciona ,so funciona quando alguem da wdc instala para voce ,fora os bugs de vlans com mikrotik .
> na minha experiencia eu não achei fiber home tão bom eu não gastaria a fortuna que e so pra trabalhar com fibra .
> tem coisa mas barata e que funciona do mesmo jeito.


Nunca tive esses problemas, que Bugs de Vlans? Porque não conseguiu instalar o ANM2000?
Aqui roda liso fiberhome + mikrotik a anos.

----------


## fhayashi

Aqui só uso Fiberhome com as DSLAMs. Também nunca tive problema com VLANs e o ANM2000, instalei com o manual da WDC e funcionou tranquilo.

Só tive problemas com uma Fiberhome antiga que a sintaxe era diferente.

----------


## avatar52

Discordo, eu já instalei dezenas de ANM2000 e nunca tive problemas.

----------


## naldo864

tutu  :Wink:  ,voce pode falar o que quiser tutu voce e meu idolo

----------


## ShadowRed

> tutu  ,voce pode falar o que quiser tutu voce e meu idolo


Rolou um clima aí ❤️

----------


## avatar52

Eu e tio Naldo nos conhecemos de longa data! ❤️

----------


## fhayashi

Ui ui kkkkkkkk

----------


## RogerioMaciel12

Boa tarde amigo
Sou proprietário da Meganet estruturas 
trabalho em um provedor de pequeno porte aqui na minha cidade temos atualmente 85km de fibra e uso uma olt Fiberhome estou na sexta placa e estou usando c+ 8 pon
particularmente acho muito boa a olt bem confiável e robusta se tiver ainda tiver alguma divida sobre a rede ou equipamentos sera um prazer ajuda

----------

